# Tackle/lure storage



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Just wondered what you blokes use for storing your lures, plastics etc. in while fishing. I've been using a Plano bum bag thing. But find it gets in the way with my pfd. Guess I take to much stuff with me anyway. Used to having everything in the tinnie.
Thanks JD


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I use 3 Plano (guide series) tackle boxes. Roughly 26 cm X 18 cm X 4 cm.

Waterproof as well. I use 1 for hard bodies, one for jig heads, and one for terminal tackle such as sinkers, braid pliers,hooks etc. Got them from K Mart for about $9 each, and they are an easy fit into my hatch.

Use soft carry cases for all my SP's.

Chris


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaHNJgkAACJXgAASYOcAINgAP++f4DAArWxFP0UxT9KP0UyA2g0ARGk9T1GaT1AAaAA00pPE1PKG1NptRD1BoAnnplXFq/3SWmDojM+UK2sWRyARoNF7wYvy6g6fCtFMh90pOCXDKGLvIjGw9PqSHMMEua6q4WBVYTEVvwBA6zf7ALiXMGaZeEkVkwkrbNWUOg9b+ERDmkHCwT7pzIgewBBrKox9ddC0xXV5fUIYK0N+lcc4IQO0kUlB+IzFVZz+ku4hT+LuSKcKEhQ5pMEg


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

I use the small tackle box that came with my prowler for my favourite hard body lures and jig heads and anything else i think i will use and than i've got my soft plastics and everything else sitting behind my seat nice and snug in a cheapo tackle box.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Here is an old thread of mine about my first crate. You can see the tackle pack i use there.
It works a treat
old post


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

JD I've gradually pruned my gear to the following

A plastic basket from Bunnings $5 [as supermarket type and smaller than crate] to hold following
Plastic toolbox from Bunnings $3.50, 34cms x 17cms, it has all SPs and heads, leader, pliers, scissors, sinkers and hooks, knife, tape measure and permits etc.
And finally [either a fresh, or saltwater] Plano plastic tackle box 27cms x 18cms for about 15 HBs, about $10 each
The basket holding the toolbox and one of the tackle boxes, and a sugar bag is all I know take except for rods and anchor


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I use a small utility box about 10cm x 10cm and double sided, a steal at only $2!!! I store hooks, jig heads, swivels and sinkers in it. Al my rigs are pre-tied before the trip and tied around pieces of spongy polystyrene material. I normally take out 2-3 paternoster type of rigs and a couple of whitng rigs when fishing with bait. I'm not a fan of tieing rigs in the yak especially when the fishing are bitting and going mad. A quick change of rig and yor in business again. My lures I keep in a small transparent plastic pencil case. All the gear i take along fits in my centre hatch most days.

Milt,


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies,
All good ideas, I think I'll have to refine my gear
JD


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I only fish saltwater right now so like the other guys Plano waterproof tackle boxies all the way.
And at the end of my trip i wash all the lures ive used in hot water leave to dry in the sun and the spray with veg oil to stop the hooks rusting.
I got that idea for the guys on here to :wink:


----------

